# Just want to find what works for me



## PinkDays (Oct 13, 2016)

I've always been confused about what works for me. I've asked a few questions on reddit, but that seems to be a hostile environment. I've been on this website a few times from google. It seems friendlier than Reddit here.


----------



## shellygrrl (Oct 13, 2016)

Welcome!

You can post your specific questions regarding makeup recs over to the Recommendations section, and any skincare stuff to Skin and Bodycare.


----------

